# Retrofit IC



## Insomnia (Jan 15, 2012)

So I ran into a problem yesterday when trying to install some pot lights in an insulated ceiling. The customer had asked for a total of 10 split into 3 rooms. I managed to crawl into the attic and install 4 in one of the rooms. The remaining 6 on the other hand were so far out that I could not physically reach them. My boss told me that we need to get a retrofit style ic pot light. Has anyone here ever used one? I've never seen one in all my years.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Insomnia said:


> So I ran into a problem yesterday when trying to install some pot lights in an insulated ceiling. The customer had asked for a total of 10 split into 3 rooms. I managed to crawl into the attic and install 4 in one of the rooms. The remaining 6 on the other hand were so far out that I could not physically reach them. My boss told me that we need to get a retrofit style ic pot light. Has anyone here ever used one? I've never seen one in all my years.


Yes here is one type of many that are available.....http://twicebright.com/ic-remodel.asp?gclid=COCSjpGwvq8CFUbe4Aod7hZWwQ


Just use the right sized hole saw wire the fixture and push it into the hole and the clips on the sides will hold it in...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Insomnia said:


> So I ran into a problem yesterday when trying to install some pot lights in an insulated ceiling. The customer had asked for a total of 10 split into 3 rooms. I managed to crawl into the attic and install 4 in one of the rooms. The remaining 6 on the other hand were so far out that I could not physically reach them. My boss told me that we need to get a retrofit style ic pot light. Has anyone here ever used one? I've never seen one in all my years.


Almost all can manufacturers make one. What brand do you use?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Better hope it's not 4"


----------



## Insomnia (Jan 15, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Almost all can manufacturers make one. What brand do you use?


Well he decided to go ultra cheap and use liteline. I would have rather used Juno or contrast.


----------



## Insomnia (Jan 15, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Almost all can manufacturers make one. What brand do you use?


He decided to go ultra cheap and use liteline. I would have rather used Juno or halo.


----------

